# Allied Model Making during WWII



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Found this on the internet and though some of you might be interested in it.
Its on Allied Model making during WWII.

Enjoy


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting

looks like a lotta good info!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice find Paul. Very interesting reading.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2008)

That was just a brilliant read! Fascinating.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2008)

Paul, you need to put that in the technical section somewhere. That's too important to relegate to the modeling forum.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Paul, you need to put that in the technical section somewhere. That's too important to relegate to the modeling forum.



Thanks guys.

No problem Matt, I will leave it hear for a couple of days and then move it to the general technial area.


----------

